# Crimson fists painting and fluff



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I couldnt decide which forum to put this in, because this is a fluff question which relates to the painting of my Crimson fist army.

I have far too many armies and none are fully paintined (normally about 5-10%....)

I orginally started on my Crimson fist army as a 'quick' army that was easy to paint and still look 'alright'. My concept was to paint the shade and base colour of the blue, but only highlight the red, and then when it was fully completed, I could go back and do the line highlighting on the blue.

This was my 'tester' with the full line highlighting:










And my Chaplain (without line highlighting):










Rhino:










And tactical Squad:












Now - here comes the question - Im not entirely sure if I have the colour scheme right. Ive done both hands red, but I think that might be wrong and also I have done the sergeant helmet red - should this still be blue, but both hands red, or should he still be the same as the squad.

Thanks!


PS - anyone who is following my Wolves project log, dont worry, thats still on going, but I am a 'flitter' and if I force myself to paint the same thing over and over again, I get bored and give up.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

The only thing i can recall from Crimson Fist fluff is that only veterans have both fists red, normal sm have the one.

From what i can tell from artwork and other peoples work i think the red is fine for the helmet.


----------



## Stern Guard (May 29, 2011)

Yeah thats right double red fists indicate veteran status and single for standard marines.

not sure about the red helmet though but i have only just started my crimson fists army so if you could advise me on the helmet thing that would be appreciated.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks good so far, mate!


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Stern Guard said:


> Yeah thats right double red fists indicate veteran status and single for standard marines.
> 
> not sure about the red helmet though but i have only just started my crimson fists army so if you could advise me on the helmet thing that would be appreciated.


Bugger...

Need to repaint 4 hands then 

I would love someone to confirm the red helmet thing.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

It features in the SM codex as indicating the rank of sgt for nilla marines, but I don't know about being specific to the fists...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The only distinctions that the Crimson Fists use the varying hands. For normal marines their normal marines it is only the left gauntlet. When they end up joining the Crusade Company, or the vetrans company, their right gauntlet is also painted. for Scouts neither should be painted despite the picture in the current SM codex. 

Also Crimson Fists don't use helmet color to distinguish veteran or Sgt. status, just like they don't use that method to distinguish squad type. Another thing to note is that CF's dont distinguish company markings anywhere on their armor, with only their Squad marking shown on the right shoulder pad, inside the squad symbol. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> It features in the SM codex as indicating the rank of sgt for nilla marines, but I don't know about being specific to the fists...


Well that was where I got it from.

Damn GW with their damn non-standard, but still codex, chapters...


----------



## Stern Guard (May 29, 2011)

hey cheers midge wasnt sure about the helmets for vets.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> The only distinctions that the Crimson Fists use the varying hands. For normal marines their normal marines it is only the left gauntlet. When they end up joining the Crusade Company, or the vetrans company, their right gauntlet is also painted. for Scouts neither should be painted despite the picture in the current SM codex.
> 
> Also Crimson Fists don't use helmet color to distinguish veteran or Sgt. status, just like they don't use that method to distinguish squad type. Another thing to note is that CF's dont distinguish company markings anywhere on their armor, with only their Squad marking shown on the right shoulder pad, inside the squad symbol.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
It helps, and it doesnt :biggrin:


so, with that said - What does everyone think of my Blood Fists Chapter?


:laugh:


----------



## Stern Guard (May 29, 2011)

it mentions the left red fist stuff in rynns world.


----------

